# Backpack recommendations?



## Holmeshx2

I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for backpacks? I know I was told to make sure the weight is over the shoulders and not further back on their spine but not sure what brands fit that? A sight I'm signed up with (doggy loot) has a sale on an outward hound backpack that I would like to get but want to see if it sits more towards the back or shoulders and if its one of the good brands to get. any info is greatly appreciated.

Also anyone that is interested it's $20 includes shipping (large is 26 I think) if your not a member yet let me know and I'll send u an invite which will give you $5 off.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've seen negative comments about the Outward Hound packs not distributing the weight in the best place (back instead of shoulders). I love my Ruffwear packs, Halo has the Approach and Keefer has the Palisades. They're pricey but the quality is exceptional and the fit is very good too. There are often deals online, I paid much less than retail at arcatapet.com.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Thanks Debbie... normally they are like $40 at petsmart and hubby always wants one but couldn't remember which was bad and good then I saw this deal and I have credit on there so it would've been free but still not worth it if its bad for distributing weight.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Outward hound is generally bad about the weight distribution. I do have one pack from them that is ok but it is a very small pack so it doesn't extend down the dog's back unlike most of their styles. I really only bought it because it was on sale for less than $10! However it is not that great and if you put anything that isn't really light in it you have to balance the weight in both sides perfectly or it will slip to one side. I use it for walks or short hikes where I just want Bianca to carry small thinks like a folding water bowl, baggies, treats... It does work well for that because it is so small and doesn't extend too far on the dogs back so it can be used in hot weather and when I'm just going for a walk and it's not a big deal.

A few good brand I would recommend are Ruffwear, Wolfpacks and Kelty. They all use a non-restrictive harness which I much prefer for a pack. Ruffwear has some neat options and I really like their packs.


This is Bianca wearing her Outward Hound pack:









And her Ruffwear Palisades pack:


----------



## pkhoury

REI has some backpacks, and some of them are on sale (I just ordered one on Sunday, so I gotta return and repurchase to get the ~$20 difference back). I've had good luck with them in the past, despite the fact that the current one I have (from 2011) tends to retain moisture.

I was actually supposed to do a hike this weekend, but I got a new GSD puppy and this got postponed. I will post updates on how well the new packs work out.

And on this note, what's a good limit for how much the dogs can carry? I typically put in Aero's food, my food, the backpacking stove, and fuel (for an overnight trip), which is about 15 pounds or less (and he weighs 100 pounds even).


----------



## Gilly1331

I have 2 Ruffware Palisades packs and love them...
Each side has water bladder, and the bags can be removed from the harness so you can use together or separate.


----------



## sagelfn

Another fan of Ruffwear gear! I found a brand new Approach pack on ebay for $40 last year. We have used it a ton and it is still in new condition. 

Here is Sage in his pack



























I love the fit of this harness. The pack isn't too bulky. Great quality. Handle on top has come in handy quite a few times. Front and back leash clips. Padded straps and have never had an issue with them rubbing Sage's skin. 

I'd still like to get the palisades one day when it comes in something other than red. Love that the pack is removable from the harness.


----------



## Caledon

I have the approach, in green, and love it. She carries our water bottles.


----------



## garydp21

I have a mountainsmith backpack its a little bulky but holds a lot of stuff. .durable


----------



## Courtney

Ruffwear Dog Packs 

Very nice.


----------



## Hipcheck2012

My shep/lab thru hiked the Appalachian Trail with me last year.. The Ruffwear Approach pack lasted the whole trip and is still going strong.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

